# Workshop tour



## gidon (1 Apr 2005)

Prompted by another post I thought I'd show my workshop and how I have come to use the space available.

If you click on the picture below it'll take you to a interactive panorama of my workshop (spot the joins!).





The workshop is a 14' by 8' shed at the back of the garden. Needs a lot of work doing to it but it came with the house so can't really complain. The wood is out of shot but is mainly stacked on beams attached across the roof. I should really wear a hard hat in there!

All machines are on wheels but I 've organised it so that the p/t'er and table saw can be used for general tasks without moving anything out of the way. So can the bandsaw for very small tasks. Moving the table saw to one side, and opening the door I can (and have just recently) planed and thicknessed 6' lengths quite easily. 

So that side of the workshop I'm happy with. The other side is more cramped but works ok for most things. I've built full extension drawers underneath the router table and bench which are incredibly useful. The bench is really in the wrong place - since I can't really use one end of it! But hard to know exactly where to put it. It's not the best anyway - it's not really deep enough. 

I use the router table, bench and table saw (with blade retracted) as worktops. And bring the drill press and morticer onto the router table usually. I need to sort something out with the morticer (recent purchase) really - it's flippin' heavy to lift off the floor!

Also out of shot is a Microclene air filter which is good but I find too noisy to have on all the time. I also have an drum extractor (in shot next to the table saw) which is used for the table saw and p/t. And I have a smaller workshop vac for the router table, power tools and general tidy up.

The lighting is awful - although at least there is some natural light. This is another thing I need to sort out. The trouble is because the wood is stored overhead - it blocks the small amount of lighting there is - doh!

The dehumidifier is on a humidtsat and has helped considerably. I also have an electric heater which is on frost guard mode and works well alongside the dehumidifier (they don't work well below 5C). This also needs to be replaced - bit of a fire risk.

If you notice the table saw (above the sheet timber at the back) and p/t attachments (next to the front door) have their own storage allocated. That is crucial - I would bever be able to find space for the sliding table extension or planer table otherwise.

What would I change if I could? I find the length ok - but could do with 2' (++) more width. I would have a flat floor for sliding the machines around! I would add better lighting. And if I had loads more space I would just love to have a proper sized bench with space all around it!

Well there you go - that was fun wasn't it? Wakey wakey!!

Cheers

Gidon


----------



## Mcluma (1 Apr 2005)

Nice Workshop Gidon,

And that panoramic view thingy is quite a nice feature

McLuma


----------



## Philly (1 Apr 2005)

Cheers for that Gidon-nice to see other peoples shops. Glad to see you're getting back into the swing of things. Are you getting any sleep yet?? :wink: 
all the best
Philly


----------



## Charley (1 Apr 2005)

Nice workshop Gidon  I love having a nose round other peoples workshops  

If you want to post your workshop pictures in the gallery, let me know and I'll create a category for you.


----------



## Aragorn (1 Apr 2005)

The panaramic thing doesn't work for me  
Any ideas?


----------



## gidon (1 Apr 2005)

Thanks chaps.

Philly - don't even ask!! He's getting worse if that's possible. It's even harder for his Mum! I'm getting better at coping with lack of sleep though !

Thanks Charley - make take you up on that.

Aragorn - you need Java installed. You can download it here. If it is installed check your browser is letting it be used. Should be in the Advanced settings (is in IE anyway). Probably best to just download the latest version - it should then install everything properly. Let me know if this doesn't work.

Cheers

Gidon


----------



## dedee (1 Apr 2005)

Gidon, thanks for sharing.

My workshop is the same size as yours but with the door half way down the long side which is not ideal. Trying to get an 8 foot board in can be a real chore.

Andy


----------



## gidon (1 Apr 2005)

Andy

Just had a look at your site again - your workshop looks bigger! I guess because you don't have it cluttered with loads of machinery! Nice bench ...
And nice selection of Wolfcraft clamps  - I have some of these. They're pretty good - unlike any of the more popular Besseys or Quickgrips they truly are single handed - opening and closing.

Cheers

Gidon


----------



## dedee (1 Apr 2005)

Gidon, it feels cluttered to me. If I ever get around to building a new workshop the entrance will definately be at the end - and double doors as well.

The capacity of those clamps can be extended an inch or so by removing the spring clip that acts as a stop and placing a small nut through the hole at the end of the bar used to hang them up. It is surprising how often an extra inch can be usefull :wink: 

Andy


----------



## Aragorn (1 Apr 2005)

Gidon
Changed browser over to Firefox (on recommend from a few here) and it's all working fine now.
Thanks for posting the tour of your workshop!


----------



## gidon (1 Apr 2005)

Glad you got it working Aragorn!
Cheers
Gidon


----------

